
This Silicon Valley Space Startup Could Lace the Atmosphere with Mercury - interwho
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-19/this-space-startup-could-lace-the-atmosphere-with-toxic-mercury
======
pinewurst
This is stupid clickbait - the company is producing ion (or analogous very low
thrust) engines that aren't intended for operation in the atmosphere.

